# This Is One Reason We Have a 2nd Amendment



## Weatherman2020

Over 100 vegans have illegally stormed a Queensland cattle farm and terrorised a local farmer and his family.

The mob, wearing “meat the victims” T-shirts, snuck under a fence and swarmed the Millmerran farmer David McNamee, chanting abusive slogans at him.

The defenceless farmer feared for his family as they were alone on the isolated property with no protection.

“I don’t think I can recall a worse story than this,” says Alan Jones.

*Due to the remote location of the farm, it took well over one hour for officers to arrive from neighbouring townships.*

‘I don’t think I can recall a worse story’: Farmer terrorised


----------



## Marion Morrison

They probably found out that farmer doesn't keep guns before doing that.

Pull that shit here and most likely you'll get eaten by Razorbacks before 1 day is up.


Oh! Not in America! Bubba ain't playin' that.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Marion Morrison said:


> They probably found out that farmer doesn't keep guns before doing that.
> 
> Pull that shit here and most likely you'll get eaten by Razorbacks before 1 day is up.


Gun free Australia.


----------



## airplanemechanic

But shooting trespassers in America is illegal so what's this got to do with guns?


----------



## Weatherman2020

airplanemechanic said:


> But shooting trespassers in America is illegal so what's this got to do with guns?


He’s got acreage and a backhoe. 

And next time they may want to do more. Saves burying them then.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Meet my 4 Sisters...


----------



## progressive hunter

airplanemechanic said:


> But shooting trespassers in America is illegal so what's this got to do with guns?




not true,,,depends on if the tresspassers are a threat


----------



## hjmick

airplanemechanic said:


> But shooting trespassers in America is illegal so what's this got to do with guns?




Not if they're trespassing in my home...


----------



## Ridgerunner

airplanemechanic said:


> But shooting trespassers in America is illegal so what's this got to do with guns?



Back in God's Country we had the Castle Doctrine...   Shoot them in the yard and drag their dead lifeless bodies over a window sill...  


*Castle doctrine*
A castle doctrine, also known as a castle law or a defense of habitation law, is a legal doctrine that designates a person's abode or any legally occupied place (for example, a vehicle or home) as a place in which that person has protections and immunities permitting one, in certain circumstances, to use force (up to and including deadly force) to defend oneself against an intruder, free from legal prosecution for the consequences of the force used. The term is most commonly used in the United States, though many other countries invoke comparable principles in their laws.
*Castle doctrine - Wikipedia*
https://*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Castle_doctrine*


----------



## Crepitus

Weatherman2020 said:


> Over 100 vegans have illegally stormed a Queensland cattle farm and terrorised a local farmer and his family.
> 
> The mob, wearing “meat the victims” T-shirts, snuck under a fence and swarmed the Millmerran farmer David McNamee, chanting abusive slogans at him.
> 
> The defenceless farmer feared for his family as they were alone on the isolated property with no protection.
> 
> “I don’t think I can recall a worse story than this,” says Alan Jones.
> 
> *Due to the remote location of the farm, it took well over one hour for officers to arrive from neighbouring townships.*
> 
> ‘I don’t think I can recall a worse story’: Farmer terrorised
> 
> View attachment 253152


We have a second amendment so you can shoot unarmed chanting protesters?

I don't think so kid.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

progressive hunter said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But shooting trespassers in America is illegal so what's this got to do with guns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not true,,,depends on if the tresspassers are a threat
Click to expand...


  And what state you live in.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

airplanemechanic said:


> But shooting trespassers in America is illegal so what's this got to do with guns?



Depends on the state


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Crepitus said:


> We have a second amendment so you can shoot unarmed chanting protesters?
> 
> I don't think so kid.



We have a Second Amendment so you can shoot towards a mob if they posing a potential threat to you or your family and hopefully scare them off and at them if posing a real threat, but you already knew that, so why ask?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Crepitus said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 vegans have illegally stormed a Queensland cattle farm and terrorised a local farmer and his family.
> 
> The mob, wearing “meat the victims” T-shirts, snuck under a fence and swarmed the Millmerran farmer David McNamee, chanting abusive slogans at him.
> 
> The defenceless farmer feared for his family as they were alone on the isolated property with no protection.
> 
> “I don’t think I can recall a worse story than this,” says Alan Jones.
> 
> *Due to the remote location of the farm, it took well over one hour for officers to arrive from neighbouring townships.*
> 
> ‘I don’t think I can recall a worse story’: Farmer terrorised
> 
> View attachment 253152
> 
> 
> 
> We have a second amendment so you can shoot unarmed chanting protesters?
> 
> I don't think so kid.
Click to expand...

Yes. Back of the head. As they beg for their lives.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But shooting trespassers in America is illegal so what's this got to do with guns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the state
Click to expand...


Nope. There is no state where shooting trespassers is legal. There must be a threat to life and limb. The castle doctrine does not apply to your yard, only to your home and car.  You can't just go blowing someone away for cutting through your yard to go to the 7/11.


----------



## progressive hunter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But shooting trespassers in America is illegal so what's this got to do with guns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not true,,,depends on if the tresspassers are a threat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what state you live in.
Click to expand...

MO.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

progressive hunter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But shooting trespassers in America is illegal so what's this got to do with guns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not true,,,depends on if the tresspassers are a threat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what state you live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MO.
Click to expand...


   Not sure about MO but here in Texas we have a wide rule of thumb when it comes to gunning down dickheads.
     Go Joe Horn!!!!


----------



## Vandalshandle

Weatherman2020 said:


> Over 100 vegans have illegally stormed a Queensland cattle farm and terrorised a local farmer and his family.
> 
> The mob, wearing “meat the victims” T-shirts, snuck under a fence and swarmed the Millmerran farmer David McNamee, chanting abusive slogans at him.
> 
> The defenceless farmer feared for his family as they were alone on the isolated property with no protection.
> 
> “I don’t think I can recall a worse story than this,” says Alan Jones.
> 
> *Due to the remote location of the farm, it took well over one hour for officers to arrive from neighbouring townships.*
> 
> ‘I don’t think I can recall a worse story’: Farmer terrorised
> 
> View attachment 253152



The horror! Next time, they might bring signs!!!!!


----------



## progressive hunter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But shooting trespassers in America is illegal so what's this got to do with guns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not true,,,depends on if the tresspassers are a threat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what state you live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure about MO but here in Texas we have a wide rule of thumb when it comes to gunning down dickheads.
> Go Joe Horn!!!!
Click to expand...

as long as it keeps you out of jail,,,


----------



## Ridgerunner

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Not sure about MO but here in Texas we have a wide rule of thumb when it comes to gunning down dickheads.
> Go Joe Horn!!!!



Old Hoosier Proverb...  "Much rather be judged by 12, than carried out by 6...


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

AN HOUR response!

what if some of them turned violent ?the left is not really known for their peaceful  tolerance and inclusivity ....cow farmers and meat eaters will have no place in watermelon utopia.

 what if they tried to kick in the door ?


----------



## Crepitus

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a second amendment so you can shoot unarmed chanting protesters?
> 
> I don't think so kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Second Amendment so you can shoot towards a mob if they posing a potential threat to you or your family and hopefully scare them off and at them if posing a real threat, but you already knew that, so why ask?
Click to expand...

Shoot towards.


----------



## Vandalshandle

This just in. The mob of protesting kids was actually storming a Muslim place of worship.

Never mind.


----------



## Blues Man

Crepitus said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 vegans have illegally stormed a Queensland cattle farm and terrorised a local farmer and his family.
> 
> The mob, wearing “meat the victims” T-shirts, snuck under a fence and swarmed the Millmerran farmer David McNamee, chanting abusive slogans at him.
> 
> The defenceless farmer feared for his family as they were alone on the isolated property with no protection.
> 
> “I don’t think I can recall a worse story than this,” says Alan Jones.
> 
> *Due to the remote location of the farm, it took well over one hour for officers to arrive from neighbouring townships.*
> 
> ‘I don’t think I can recall a worse story’: Farmer terrorised
> 
> View attachment 253152
> 
> 
> 
> We have a second amendment so you can shoot unarmed chanting protesters?
> 
> I don't think so kid.
Click to expand...

Considering the violent tendencies of so called protesters there could very well be a reason to shoot


----------



## Crepitus

Blues Man said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 vegans have illegally stormed a Queensland cattle farm and terrorised a local farmer and his family.
> 
> The mob, wearing “meat the victims” T-shirts, snuck under a fence and swarmed the Millmerran farmer David McNamee, chanting abusive slogans at him.
> 
> The defenceless farmer feared for his family as they were alone on the isolated property with no protection.
> 
> “I don’t think I can recall a worse story than this,” says Alan Jones.
> 
> *Due to the remote location of the farm, it took well over one hour for officers to arrive from neighbouring townships.*
> 
> ‘I don’t think I can recall a worse story’: Farmer terrorised
> 
> View attachment 253152
> 
> 
> 
> We have a second amendment so you can shoot unarmed chanting protesters?
> 
> I don't think so kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering the violent tendencies of so called protesters there could very well be a reason to shoot
Click to expand...

Not really, you wannabe rambo types just want shoot somebody.


----------



## Blues Man

Crepitus said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 vegans have illegally stormed a Queensland cattle farm and terrorised a local farmer and his family.
> 
> The mob, wearing “meat the victims” T-shirts, snuck under a fence and swarmed the Millmerran farmer David McNamee, chanting abusive slogans at him.
> 
> The defenceless farmer feared for his family as they were alone on the isolated property with no protection.
> 
> “I don’t think I can recall a worse story than this,” says Alan Jones.
> 
> *Due to the remote location of the farm, it took well over one hour for officers to arrive from neighbouring townships.*
> 
> ‘I don’t think I can recall a worse story’: Farmer terrorised
> 
> View attachment 253152
> 
> 
> 
> We have a second amendment so you can shoot unarmed chanting protesters?
> 
> I don't think so kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering the violent tendencies of so called protesters there could very well be a reason to shoot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, you wannabe rambo types just want shoot somebody.
Click to expand...


I have no desire to shoot anyone never have.  I have owned guns since I was 18 and have had my concealed weapon permit for more than 30 years and I have never shot anyone

Explain that one to me?


----------



## Crepitus

Blues Man said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 vegans have illegally stormed a Queensland cattle farm and terrorised a local farmer and his family.
> 
> The mob, wearing “meat the victims” T-shirts, snuck under a fence and swarmed the Millmerran farmer David McNamee, chanting abusive slogans at him.
> 
> The defenceless farmer feared for his family as they were alone on the isolated property with no protection.
> 
> “I don’t think I can recall a worse story than this,” says Alan Jones.
> 
> *Due to the remote location of the farm, it took well over one hour for officers to arrive from neighbouring townships.*
> 
> ‘I don’t think I can recall a worse story’: Farmer terrorised
> 
> View attachment 253152
> 
> 
> 
> We have a second amendment so you can shoot unarmed chanting protesters?
> 
> I don't think so kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering the violent tendencies of so called protesters there could very well be a reason to shoot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, you wannabe rambo types just want shoot somebody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no desire to shoot anyone never have.  I have owned guns since I was 18 and have had my concealed weapon permit for more than 30 years and I have never shot anyone
> 
> Explain that one to me?
Click to expand...

Lack of opportunity?


----------



## Blues Man

Crepitus said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 vegans have illegally stormed a Queensland cattle farm and terrorised a local farmer and his family.
> 
> The mob, wearing “meat the victims” T-shirts, snuck under a fence and swarmed the Millmerran farmer David McNamee, chanting abusive slogans at him.
> 
> The defenceless farmer feared for his family as they were alone on the isolated property with no protection.
> 
> “I don’t think I can recall a worse story than this,” says Alan Jones.
> 
> *Due to the remote location of the farm, it took well over one hour for officers to arrive from neighbouring townships.*
> 
> ‘I don’t think I can recall a worse story’: Farmer terrorised
> 
> View attachment 253152
> 
> 
> 
> We have a second amendment so you can shoot unarmed chanting protesters?
> 
> I don't think so kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering the violent tendencies of so called protesters there could very well be a reason to shoot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, you wannabe rambo types just want shoot somebody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no desire to shoot anyone never have.  I have owned guns since I was 18 and have had my concealed weapon permit for more than 30 years and I have never shot anyone
> 
> Explain that one to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lack of opportunity?
Click to expand...


As I said which you cannot cpmprehend

I have no desire to shoot anyone

And yet I own firearms

Kind of like I have no desire to have my house burn down and yet I have fire insurance


----------



## Crepitus

Blues Man said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a second amendment so you can shoot unarmed chanting protesters?
> 
> I don't think so kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the violent tendencies of so called protesters there could very well be a reason to shoot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, you wannabe rambo types just want shoot somebody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no desire to shoot anyone never have.  I have owned guns since I was 18 and have had my concealed weapon permit for more than 30 years and I have never shot anyone
> 
> Explain that one to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lack of opportunity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said which you cannot cpmprehend
> 
> I have no desire to shoot anyone
> 
> And yet I own firearms
> 
> Kind of like I have no desire to have my house burn down and yet I have fire insurance
Click to expand...

Gotta watch that spelling and stuff when calling someone else stupid or it kinda backfires.

People rarely burn their own houses down, but they shoot themselves often.


----------



## Blues Man

Crepitus said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the violent tendencies of so called protesters there could very well be a reason to shoot
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, you wannabe rambo types just want shoot somebody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no desire to shoot anyone never have.  I have owned guns since I was 18 and have had my concealed weapon permit for more than 30 years and I have never shot anyone
> 
> Explain that one to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lack of opportunity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said which you cannot cpmprehend
> 
> I have no desire to shoot anyone
> 
> And yet I own firearms
> 
> Kind of like I have no desire to have my house burn down and yet I have fire insurance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta watch that spelling and stuff when calling someone else stupid or it kinda backfires.
> 
> People rarely burn their own houses down, but they shoot themselves often.
Click to expand...

Where did I call you stupid?   And ooohhh a typo BFD
And people burn their own houses down all the time

Google turkey fryer fire

Or falling asleep with a lit cigarette

Or improper storage of flammable material

Or grease fires in a kitchen


----------



## Crepitus

Blues Man said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, you wannabe rambo types just want shoot somebody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no desire to shoot anyone never have.  I have owned guns since I was 18 and have had my concealed weapon permit for more than 30 years and I have never shot anyone
> 
> Explain that one to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lack of opportunity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said which you cannot cpmprehend
> 
> I have no desire to shoot anyone
> 
> And yet I own firearms
> 
> Kind of like I have no desire to have my house burn down and yet I have fire insurance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta watch that spelling and stuff when calling someone else stupid or it kinda backfires.
> 
> People rarely burn their own houses down, but they shoot themselves often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I call you stupid?   And ooohhh a typo BFD
> And people burn their own houses down all the time
> 
> Google turkey fryer fire
> 
> Or falling asleep with a lit cigarette
> 
> Or improper storage of flammable material
> 
> Or grease fires in a kitchen
Click to expand...

In the very post you screwed up.

Deliberately burn their house down.


----------



## Blues Man

Crepitus said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no desire to shoot anyone never have.  I have owned guns since I was 18 and have had my concealed weapon permit for more than 30 years and I have never shot anyone
> 
> Explain that one to me?
> 
> 
> 
> Lack of opportunity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said which you cannot cpmprehend
> 
> I have no desire to shoot anyone
> 
> And yet I own firearms
> 
> Kind of like I have no desire to have my house burn down and yet I have fire insurance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta watch that spelling and stuff when calling someone else stupid or it kinda backfires.
> 
> People rarely burn their own houses down, but they shoot themselves often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I call you stupid?   And ooohhh a typo BFD
> And people burn their own houses down all the time
> 
> Google turkey fryer fire
> 
> Or falling asleep with a lit cigarette
> 
> Or improper storage of flammable material
> 
> Or grease fires in a kitchen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the very post you screwed up.
> 
> Deliberately burn their house down.
Click to expand...


And people deliberately shoot themselves accidentally too right?

But fine since you want to pick nits

I own guns and have no desire to shoot anyone

I have fire insurance and have no desire to deliberately burn down my house
I own life insurance and have no desire to kill myself either.

But shit happens doesn't it?


----------



## Crepitus

Blues Man said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lack of opportunity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said which you cannot cpmprehend
> 
> I have no desire to shoot anyone
> 
> And yet I own firearms
> 
> Kind of like I have no desire to have my house burn down and yet I have fire insurance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta watch that spelling and stuff when calling someone else stupid or it kinda backfires.
> 
> People rarely burn their own houses down, but they shoot themselves often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I call you stupid?   And ooohhh a typo BFD
> And people burn their own houses down all the time
> 
> Google turkey fryer fire
> 
> Or falling asleep with a lit cigarette
> 
> Or improper storage of flammable material
> 
> Or grease fires in a kitchen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the very post you screwed up.
> 
> Deliberately burn their house down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And people deliberately shoot themselves accidentally too right?
> 
> But fine since you want to pick nits
> 
> I own guns and have no desire to shoot anyone
> 
> I have fire insurance and have no desire to deliberately burn down my house
> I own life insurance and have no desire to kill myself either.
> 
> But shit happens doesn't it?
Click to expand...

It's called suicide.


----------

